# My Maxspect Gyre XF130 is now a very effective PAPERWEIGHT! :(



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

....Really not impressed.

Here's a cut and paste of the description of the problem, the video diagnosis, response from Coralvue.

Part 1 Video -- Initial Diagnosis/Inspection





CoralVue's Diagnosis:

"When you took the shaft out of the motor block you can see on one side of the magnet there is some abrasions or a spot that looks worn. That is caused by worn out motor bushings. What happens is the bushings start to wear and that allows the motor shaft to tilt ever so slightly causing friction (as indicated by the wear mark on the magnet) and excessive heat in the motor which eventually wears the motor down. We recommend that you swap the bushings out every 6 months to prevent this from happening. A lot of times the motor bushings get corroded from excessive calcium dosing and the bushings become calcified and won't spin anymore, but that's not the case with your Gyre, yours actually looks very clean and well cared for.

With that being said you will need a new motor block."

...I LIKED this pump when it was working, HATED it when I was doing maintenance, and LOATHE it now that it has failed. The bottom line, is that this product was properly cared for. It's supposed to be a PREMIUM PRODUCT (it certainly has a premium price tag). It should have lasted WAY longer than it did. ...It was never even operated above 30%!

I have a Vortech MP10 that's been in my tank 4 years longer than the Gyre, it still operates perfectly (in short pulse mode -- turning on and off EVERY SECOND! Incredible wear and tear.... and it's still rock solid.)

I'll elaborate more when I have the energy. It's depressing to think about at the moment.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. I would have hoped they'd give you a discount on a new one or something.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with CoralVue, they're the distributor in the USA and probably wouldn't help anyway. I'd go to Maxspect.ca - I believe the distributor here is Distribupet and might be better help


----------



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> I wouldn't bother with CoralVue, they're the distributor in the USA and probably wouldn't help anyway. I'd go to Maxspect.ca - I believe the distributor here is Distribupet and might be better help


Maxspect.ca simply forwards you to maxspect.com

And after reading other replies, that was my understanding too (Coralvue = US distributor, Distribupet = Canadian)...

I contacted Coralvue because I've read of others previous experiences, most said Distribupet wasn't helpful....

...Coralvue Did say that as well " As far as warranty that may be tough because you are in Canada and we don't warranty products that are not purchased in the US."

however when I contacted Reef Supplies(where I purchased the Gyre) and explained the situation/diagnosis/discussion with Coralvue (explaining that it was my understanding Coralvue was USA, but contacted them because of the better communication, etc)... Reef Supplies gave me a different answer too!
"Had that pump been under warranty, CV would have replaced it, even if you are in Canada. We have a direct line with them"

So now I don't really know what to think, 
....I'm not sure it matters at this point anyway. It's past warranty period, they got their $300 out of me.... and I doubt I'll ever buy another Maxspect product again.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've dealt with quite a few distributors, mfgs and vendors. I'm small potatoes to them and it doesnt matter which brand: if it's out of warranty...

S-O-L

PERIOD

Kessil, Ecotech, Tunze, Royal Exclusive, Deltec, 

I research the hell of out of things and if I can go third party/MacGuyver a suitable and safe alternative.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I bought the gyre when it first came out. I had a problem with wire wear and Distribupet replaced the entire unit with the 2nd gen product This was a known problem so they didn't even flinch with giving me a replacement. I was a bit apprehensive at first given what i had read in this forum but i have to say Distribupet was pretty good.

Ray at reefsupplies is pretty good too imo - they helped me get a replacement cup for a skimmer - no charge and even paid for shipping.

You should either contact Distribupet or convince reefsupplies its a manufacturing problem.

Think your problem is not just that its out of warranty but at first hand - motor block / bushing wear is a lot of times attributed to improper maintenance where the unit is reassembled with loose fittings on the assembly (causing friction and excessive wear).


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

Quartapound said:


> Maxspect.ca simply forwards you to maxspect.com
> 
> And after reading other replies, that was my understanding too (Coralvue = US distributor, Distribupet = Canadian)...
> 
> ...


FYI....It doesn't need to be a paper weight...new motor blocks can be purchased for $50.00. Give Ray or Distribupet a call and I'm sure they'll help you out with one and perhaps cut you a deal on one if it seems like it was a quality issue but that hasn't been my experience. If contacting either of them doesn't help and you need someone to help facilitate an order just let me know.


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

I had the same experience as well... Except mine failed in 3 months and they still refused fulfill their warranty obligations.


----------



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan Cole said:


> FYI....It doesn't need to be a paper weight...new motor blocks can be purchased for $50.00. Give Ray or Distribupet a call and I'm sure they'll help you out with one and perhaps cut you a deal on one if it seems like it was a quality issue but that hasn't been my experience. If contacting either of them doesn't help and you need someone to help facilitate an order just let me know.


From my research new motor blocks are $69USD ...so $90CAD, plus duty and shipping.... (I haven't researched Canadian motor block suppliers, Reef supplies doesnt list the motor block for sale by itself)

https://www.coralvue.com/maxspect-gyre-motor-block

I haven't contacted Distribupet yet.

I have contacted Ray (Reef Supplies), and he offered 10% off as a goodwill gesture on the Gyre XF230 pump (which is compatible with my old controller.)
that's $179.99. (minus 10%) so around $160 plus shipping..

I haven't really pursued it further yet. Not sure what I'd like to do. Thank you for the suggestions/help though!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Quartapound said:


> From my research new motor blocks are $69USD ...so $90CAD, plus duty and shipping.... (I haven't researched Canadian motor block suppliers, Reef supplies doesnt list the motor block for sale by itself)
> 
> https://www.coralvue.com/maxspect-gyre-motor-block
> 
> ...


Yeah, i'd shop around a bit. That price from CoralVue is crazy UNLESS it included the rotor/impeller thing. Plus being in the US, I think shipping is like $40.

here's your motor block for $43 CAD
https://www.jlaquatics.com/maxspect-gyre-xf130-motor-block.html

Might even be cheaper next week during boxing week.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

WiredWeasel said:


> I had the same experience as well... Except mine failed in 3 months and they still refused fulfill their warranty obligations.


Well we got one of the right track...what's your story Weasel?


----------

